
U.S. intel: Russia compromised seven states prior to 2016 election - petethomas
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/elections/amp/u-s-intel-russia-compromised-seven-states-prior-2016-election-n850296
======
chapill
>"We have an extreme sense of urgency on insuring security of the 2018
elections, because you don't get a chance to do it over," said Alex Padilla,
California's secretary of state, who said there was no evidence of a
successful hack in California.

[https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/california-
vo...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/california-voter-
database-compromised-in-mongodb-incident/)

How do they say this stuff with a straight face?

------
jstewartmobile
"The Trump DHS, like under the Obama administration, _has declined to share
the intelligence assessment of which states were actually compromised_ ,
according to state election officials."

"This month, in an exclusive interview with NBC News, Jeanette Manfra, the
current head of cybersecurity at the Department of Homeland Security, said
that 'an exceptionally small number' of those 21 states 'were actually
successfully penetrated.' _But Manfra declined to answer questions about the
classified intelligence assessment, or to say specifically how many states had
been penetrated_."

"Top election officials from all 50 states met in Washington this month for a
National Association of Secretaries of State conference and received temporary
security clearances for a classified threat briefing from intelligence
officials. According to two officials present, one from the intelligence
community and the other a state official, _the actual intelligence on state
compromises was not shared_."

It's WMDs all over again. Going by the track record of "US intel", they need
to put up or shut up.

